# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  My RAD140 experiment log

## AR's King Silabolin

Then it was in my mailbox. One thing i have to say. My sarmssource site delievers superfast and safe. Cant use that one against them. I live in the superstrict Norway in the superstrict and hidden little town Trondheim, but those us-guys know how to foul the world.-) Pretty good quality also. SR, ostarine, cialis top. The mk677 from them hasnt given me any hungerincrease and that is a bad sign though.
Nevertheless, now its all about rad. I will end my SR9009 log and continue here.
Recap. Stopped gear christmas. Moderate dose. Healed very well. 6 weeks clomid and mk677. Test up to 600-700.
Started superlaxo and ost 20 april to heal some injuries, added sr9009 and mk677 1 mai to aid in fatloss before my summer gearcycle.
As from my sr blog, its going very well. Looks good (better now than when on gear last december) but ost has shut me down a bit. I guess 50% so im around 300 ng/dl now. And ofcourse not feeling that good.

Solution; i will begin 10 mg rad140 today and continue the other stuff. They say its like a good portion of test. And i really need that now. And wouldnt it be something?. Be able to run ost and lgd without test and yet feel like your test is ok, through the hole cycle. And even better, run rad140 as a test base with a little deca /orals.
Yes, this is what i will find out. Possible my sustanon arrives next week, but i will wait a couple of weeks before i get serious. Im stil at 17-18% fat and i really wanna give this rad a chance on bringing a lowtestguy up where he should be. It will not raise test, but its supposed to make you feel like your test is back. And ofcourse a moderate pct will be needed. But as i said...i will gear soon and the clomid/nolva and mk677 is already there. Im studying to add a sarm in the pct, but im not finished studying that one yet. But thats another blog:-)
This will be interessting:-)

----------


## bowly

hey sila will you be doing a rad alone cycle




> Then it was in my mailbox. One thing i have to say. My sarmssource site delievers superfast and safe. Cant use that one against them. I live in the superstrict Norway in the superstrict and hidden little town Trondheim, but those us-guys know how to foul the world.-) Pretty good quality also. SR, ostarine, cialis top. The mk677 from them hasnt given me any hungerincrease and that is a bad sign though.
> Nevertheless, now its all about rad. I will end my SR9009 log and continue here.
> Recap. Stopped gear christmas. Moderate dose. Healed very well. 6 weeks clomid and mk677. Test up to 600-700.
> Started superlaxo and ost 20 april to heal some injuries, added sr9009 and mk677 1 mai to aid in fatloss before my summer gearcycle.
> As from my sr blog, its going very well. Looks good (better now than when on gear last december) but ost has shut me down a bit. I guess 50% so im around 300 ng/dl now. And ofcourse not feeling that good.
> 
> Solution; i will begin 10 mg rad140 today and continue the other stuff. They say its like a good portion of test. And i really need that now. And wouldnt it be something?. Be able to run ost and lgd without test and yet feel like your test is ok, through the hole cycle. And even better, run rad140 as a test base with a little deca /orals.
> Yes, this is what i will find out. Possible my sustanon arrives next week, but i will wait a couple of weeks before i get serious. Im stil at 17-18% fat and i really wanna give this rad a chance on bringing a lowtestguy up where he should be. It will not raise test, but its supposed to make you feel like your test is back. And ofcourse a moderate pct will be needed. But as i said...i will gear soon and the clomid/nolva and mk677 is already there. Im studying to add a sarm in the pct, but im not finished studying that one yet. But thats another blog:-)
> This will be interessting:-)

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

No. As i said. Along with 10 mg RAD140 i stil will continue sr9009 and mk677, which work on another receptors and ostarine (to help on my injuries.)
My goal is not to get big from rad, but to see if it can help on weelbeing. Im think i am at 300 ng/dl test, which is like a 70 yar old, and not feeling good.
Now 10 hours since the first dose and when i woke up i felt a bit more exiting. Just the way i not feel when i am at 300.
If it works i guess is a very fastacting test substitute. Hm, i think i take another 5 mg now. Doing 5 mg two times a day is alwas better than 10 mg once a day!

----------


## InternalFire

good log man, in pic lookin huge! 

but did I miss something? I feel your lazy ass hasnt been to docs office?  :Big Grin:

----------


## boisebeast

Very interested in this log, I will be following!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> good log man, in pic lookin huge! 
> 
> but did I miss something? I feel your lazy ass hasnt been to docs office?


Not yet.
24 hours. Really, i feel more energy. I havent been training since i started rad, but usually im dead after working all nigth but now i will continue my day a few hours. Just like i did before ostarine third week. Exactly what i was looking for. Yes there is the placeboeffect but nevertheless, i feel much more energy now than last saturday f.i. And not just energy. More desire for more life. When you are low on test, sleeping and your bed is actually the big time of the day.
Im looking forward to training at home tomorrow. Preexaust chest and tris before i hit them at the gym monday. Im looking leaner and leaner and the endurance is amazing, but strength increase stopped 2 weeks ago. Maybe rad may fix this also.
So, the stack is now *mk677 17,5 mg ed, ostarine 20 mg ed, sr9009 20 mg ed and rad 140 10 mg ed.*

This maybe sounds risky (to non-aas-guys) but sr and mk do not interfer with the androgen receptor, so actually i will be running 30 mg only on the androgen receptor and that should be a mousepee in the ocean. Think everybody agrees on that.
And from my studies mk677 and sr9009 are good for your health.
Its all orals though and have to pass the liver. But it should be ok. Its nothing compared to 20 mg dbol . And cholestrol and BP is much higher riskfactors than liverenzyms.

----------


## InternalFire

Yea man, this sounds like sh!tload of sarms there haha! As long as you know what youre doing and works for you, that is good.
I need to read in to these on my spare time, do you have any links to studies on mk677 and sr9009 regards health benefits?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Yea man, this sounds like sh!tload of sarms there haha! As long as you know what youre doing and works for you, that is good.
> I need to read in to these on my spare time, do you have any links to studies on mk677 and sr9009 regards health benefits?


There are plenty. PubMed is a good source but as of yet they describe micestudies only.

_Suppression of atherosclerosis by synthetic REV-ERB agonist.
Sitaula S1, Billon C2, Kamenecka TM1, Solt LA1, Burris TP3.
Author information
Abstract

The nuclear receptors for heme, REV-ERBα and REV-ERBβ, play important roles in the regulation of metabolism and inflammation. Recently it was demonstrated that reduced REV-ERBα expression in hematopoetic cells in LDL receptor null mice led to increased atherosclerosis. We sought to determine if synthetic REV-ERB agonists that we have developed might have the ability to suppress atherosclerosis in this model. A previously characterized synthetic REV-ERB agonist, SR9009, was used to determine if activation of REV-ERB activity would affect atherosclerosis in LDL receptor deficient mice. Atherosclerotic plaque size was significantly reduced (p < 0.05) in mice administered SR9009 (100 mg/kg) for seven weeks compared to control mice (n = 10 per group). SR9009 treatment of bone marrow-derived mouse macrophages (BMDM) reduced the polarization of BMDMs to proinflammatory M1 macrophage while increasing the polarization of BMDMs to anti-inflammatory M2 macrophages. Our results suggest that pharmacological targeting of REV-ERBs may be a viable therapeutic option for treatment of atherosclerosis.
_
But all over there are articles telling good stories about sr9009 and cholestrol. Same story for mk.

But the most important part to me is my own studies. Before sr9009 i was pretty high in heartbeat at rest. 80-75. That is not optimal. But after 3 weeks on sr9009 my hearbeat at rest is 60-55. Heartbeat says a lot about your cardiovascular system. Ive read that a nice hearbeat at rest will in 70-80% of cases indicate you are ok when it comes to cardivaskular issues.

*But, for the time beeing. I have no direct link to a scientific water-prooved test on humans saying sr and mk all in all is good for your health. But as i interpreters the Internet articles, i think the indications are real interesting.*

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Rad is working. I feel a lot better. In 48 hours. At least like a low dose propionate shot. But i think it works better on a low test guy like me. I have felt below 300 lately and even SR9009 works fantastic i havent been able to lose more fat. I suspect my low testo is causing that one. Its hard to burn fat when testo is low. No more strentgh increase and sizeincrease, but i my midsection is becoming smaller each week making it all look more impressive. And my goal for this bridge was not to grow. Im inheriting growth by dropping calories and protein also. All i wanna do is to have a little fun before the sun goes.....st monica boulevard etc....to slim down before my gearcycle. Then up pro and calories and grow to f.ucing heaven.
So far so good. Really impressed by the sr9009 and now the rad140. No so happy abouth superlaxo, mk677 and ost. But lets see how it goes this week radloading. I keep you updated. Pics from todays training at home, rigth after 10 hours nigth work. If it wasnt for rad i would hit the sak and train later!

Question guys....u think im 17-18% soon?

----------


## InternalFire

Great update man.
Yea you look real close to these numbers maybe even under

----------


## boisebeast

> Rad is working. I feel a lot better. In 48 hours. At least like a low dose propionate shot. But i think it works better on a low test guy like me. I have felt below 300 lately and even SR9009 works fantastic i havent been able to lose more fat. I suspect my low testo is causing that one. Its hard to burn fat when testo is low. No more strentgh increase and sizeincrease, but i my midsection is becoming smaller each week making it all look more impressive. And my goal for this bridge was not to grow. Im inheriting growth by dropping calories and protein also. All i wanna do is to have a little fun before the sun goes.....st monica boulevard etc....to slim down before my gearcycle. Then up pro and calories and grow to f.ucing heaven.
> So far so good. Really impressed by the sr9009 and now the rad140. No so happy abouth superlaxo, mk677 and ost. But lets see how it goes this week radloading. I keep you updated. Pics from todays training at home, rigth after 10 hours nigth work. If it wasnt for rad i would hit the sak and train later!
> 
> Question guys....u think im 17-18% soon?


It's a bold move trying out RAD-140 as a TRT substitute. I've seen many people talking about how it could be a viable replacement but I haven't come across any logs where people have the balls to do it-- so major props to you. You are looking absolutely massive, and definitely slimming down towards the 17-18% mark. I look forward to the updates

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Thanks bro. Finally got my lazy ass up to the docs office this morning. Around here its drop in for bloods. Maybe it was the rad which gave me more initiativ because last week i strongly considered dropping bloods cause i was feeling ok. Well, i was not feeling ok, but that was because of shutdown and not the serious organ shit which may follow. Asked for alat asat kidneys prolactin e2 test total hdl/ldl-cholestrol, hct, psa, hb and ferritin. Have to go to the hospital for growth hormon and igf1. But i dont think i will. I will trust the reports which say mk677 increases those two.Time will show. Interesting to see if sr9009 really is good for cholestrol. I know ost is not. And to see if all this oral supps and sarms (mk677.sr9009.ostarine. and now a little rad) is ok by the liver. Hematocrit should be ok. Ive been troubling a bit on hb/ferritin before. Not Pedrelated. I have noticed more nigthtime peeing after ostarine. Enlarged prostate? From 1-2 times to 3-5 times. Real bad. But when i started cialis im down to once pr nigth and thats cool. But i guess checking psa is smart anyhow.
And e2 and test ofcourse. I know test is low cause i felt like shit last weeks, but as i said yesterday. Rad is working and i feel better already, but that will not show on the bloods cause rad doesnt raise test, just supposed to make you feel like it does.
Blood pressure was perfect 128/80. Never been better. And that result added with my lowered heartbeat at rest (55-60 from 75) makes my almost certain that sr9009 with or without mk677 is cardiovascular healthy. As the articles say.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Bad workout today. Looked flat and pump nonexisting. Actually i felt like friday too, before i started rad140. Dont know why. Maybe im to focused on loosing fat and not eating enough. Even endurance from sr9009 was lacking today. It started ok, i felt ok on the treadmill. Felt good and big in my jacket. Plenty of girls too. Two of them national bikini fitness champs and two beautifull new ones. One of them smiled at me. But when i prepared to own the room and took of my jacket, the mirrors just laugh back at me and i thought...what the heck is going on. All this sarms and this is what i get?
Back to the drawingboard again. I will continiue the mk, sr, rad, ost stack at the same dosages, but i need some changes before i go to the gym wednesday. Just dont know what. Now writing this is feel ok. Not like low test, but its too soon to show thumbs up for this trtrsubstitute yet.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

One week in. Rad140 5 mg twice aday. Feeling like im not too low on testo now. Sexual desire is close to normal level. Working as i was hoping for. But had to quit todays training. Was dissy, but i know what it was. 20 mg Imovane then 8 hours sleep, then 10 hours nigth work, then training just doesn cut it. But work is most important and i need to sleep before i go to job. Thats a fact. 7,5 mg Imovane should be max for sleeping but if you use it too much the body gets used to it and u have to up the doses. Same shit new wrapping.
Sad because training is after work and wife...no, if she says i have to stop bodybuilding she`s out, just after work, the most important thing.
Nevertheless.....see ya

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

actually 6 days in. I was a bit confused wednesday due to my sleepingpills. Well, been off them since wednesday morning now and had a great workout today. Rad140 is def working. Now i have no sense of shutdown as i had until last friday. I see the girls again and feel wellbeeing, i guess like a 5-600 ng/dl. Not like 1000-1100 ng/dl as my levels were before christmas when i ran a supposed trtr dose, 150 mg prop. It was an overkill for trt. Prop is effective. But stil, feel very nice. A litlbit more pump also. Stack now 25 mg ostarine, 17,5 mg mk677, 20 mg sr and 10 mg rad140. From the mk i dont feel shit. I think its fake. I have used mk before with major increased hunger. Ostarine is weak too. But maybe it helps hanging on to more muscles through a low prot/calorie diett. What have been shining sofare is the sr9009 -superb stamnina and make me able to finish off heavy exercises like squats and deads without running out of air and rad140, which quit unbelieveable makes me feel like im on a trtrdose, just from 10 mg aday. But, i will wait another week before i fully waterproofe will give my rad140 advice to people.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 8. Well, this week has been motivating. Rad makes me feel better.
So? Im taking the experiment to the next level. Im replacing ostarine with 10 mg superdrol. It should be a though one. Normaly an oral only cycle would make you feel bad. But maybe this sarm will tvist that forumstatement. 
Sus arrives next week but I will try 1-2 more weeks without test. Havent deceided if I will drop rad when I start test. They say it will stop prostate issues and even make test more effective but maybe it will occupie some of the receptores, Making test less effective, as some of the threads suggest that other sarms will do.
I will continue mk677 and sr but switching from sr to gw in a month or so.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 9. Went to the cottage this weekend with wife. Feel horny as hell. Not touching test guys. Started superdrol friday but cant imagine its that one which is causing this. Feels like closing in on the 1000 ngdl. Yeye, had a cheatmea deluxe yesterday with lots of candys. That with superdrol makes me feel sick this morning. Guess its placebo. One thing you dont wanna do is stacking tons of candys and superdrol. Cholestrol will go to hell. Guess I will survive another cheameal this morning before we go back to town and starting bblifestyle again and prepare for tomorrows chest workout. Will be interesting to see if superdrol is kicking in. They say week two but I feel a greenish colour now when I see my self in mirrors.

----------


## boisebeast

> Day 9. Went to the cottage this weekend with wife. Feel horny as hell. Not touching test guys. Started superdrol friday but cant imagine its that one which is causing this. Feels like closing in on the 1000 ngdl. Yeye, had a cheatmea deluxe yesterday with lots of candys. That with superdrol makes me feel sick this morning. Guess its placebo. One thing you dont wanna do is stacking tons of candys and superdrol. Cholestrol will go to hell. Guess I will survive another cheameal this morning before we go back to town and starting bblifestyle again and prepare for tomorrows chest workout. Will be interesting to see if superdrol is kicking in. They say week two but I feel a greenish colour now when I see my self in mirrors.


Be careful with that superdrol, it's nasty stuff in terms of toxicity and sides

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 9 continued. Back from the cottage. Homegym training. Amazing pump. Guess its already superdrol kicking in and rad stil makes me feel good. And i have been running all weekend. The SR9009 really blasts the cardio.
Should be a good gym workout tomorrow.

Im not at 15% yet but as Superdrol doesnt aromatize, i think it will be ok.

Pics from todays training. Pleased so a new avatar....Dorian who?... :Bbflame:

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 10.
Chest and tris at the gym. Almost never looked so good in my life. I feel that rad makes all the benefits from the hole sarsmstack come true again. Before rad, when my test was 127 ngdl due to ostarine i guess, the progress stopped last 2-3 weeks. Only thing i was feeling was the endurance from the sr. Fatloss had stopped for sure. Weaker and weaker. But thats normal, how can a guy benefit from bodybuilding when test is 127. Today major strengthincrease, pumpincrease and leaner look. Well, i guess its the drol which comes by also. Been on it 10 mg a day since friday. Some guys think its better than d-bol. Test this week will stil be the rad140, if it actually can make you feel good, even if you do orals only. I have quit ostarine, stil on mk677 (the all drug generator) and sr9009 for stamina and fatloss.
Never been so happy about my progress ever. When i start sustanoning next week i guess i easy will best my prime look from my mid/late 20s!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Im stopping this now. My sus arrived today and i feel sleepy with 127 ngdl and superdrol kicking in. Rad140 gave me some boost but when I introduced superdrol it seems its too much to handle.
10 mg rad140 may be ok running ost/lgd but if an oral aas it is not good enough or you have to up the dosage. But that experiment I will not do now.
As Im dropping most of the sarms now and start aas I will continue my entries in Members cycle.

----------

